# slinit / slintat



## MasterPolish

Jako v téma – je mezi nimi rozdíl? Někdo mi řekl, že _slinit_ je jen pro zvířata, ale jsem našel příklad, že možna _si slinit prsty_. Předem děkuji


----------



## Mori.cze

Zdravím
*
slintat*: sliny tečou z tlamy/pusy ven: pes slintá, miminko slintá, postižený člověk v principu slintá taky, ale není slušné to říkat. Slovo je poměrně expresivní.
*slinit*: velmi spisovné, spíš vědecké (Pavlovovi psi sliní, když zazvoníte). Běžně se moc nepoužívá. Není jasné, jestli sliny tečou ven nebo se jen hromadí v puse. Prst/známku (si) *nasliním*, případně *olíznu*.

V běžné řeči bych spíš řekla, že se mi _sbíhají sliny_ (v puse, protože tu už krásně voní oběd), že mi _tečou sliny_ (po bradě, protože mi zubař dal injekci a já nemůžu pořádně zavřít pusu)


----------



## MasterPolish

OK, už tomu rozumím  Třebaže nevím, jak jste pochopila, oč šlo, jelikož udělal jsem spousta chyb w otázce…


----------



## Mori.cze

Zas tolik ne

Jako v tématu (lépe: v nadpisu, v titulu) – je mezi nimi rozdíl? Někdo mi řekl, že _slinit_ je jen pro zvířata, ale jsem našel (raději našel jsem) příklad, že možna (je možné) _si slinit prsty_. Předem děkuji


----------



## MasterPolish

Zrovna o tom jsem mluvil… Nové pravidlo: nepsát česky před čajem…


----------



## Mori.cze

To já nedělám! Před čajem ani čárku (I learned that the hard way) :-D


----------

